# tailgate chainsaw sharpening



## murphy4trees (Mar 3, 2012)

tailgate chain sharpening.mov - YouTube
 
Butch was makin fun of an old vid of mine, saying I might as well make a video on how to sharpen a saw... so I did!!!!

A lot of guys bend over the saw.. these old bones don't go for that!


----------



## limbwalker54 (Mar 25, 2012)

Daniel,

I may be considerably younger and have far less years under my belt, but I guess we all do this task a little differently.....

I was taught not to back drag a file that has directional teeth on it...which saw files do......

So mine would sound a little more like, scrrrm, then lift then scrrrm, then lift, then scrrrm.....

And I use two hands on the file and put the bar in a nice little wooden block that i made to sit on the tailgate of my truck.


I am not posting a video of this, however


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 31, 2012)

two hands on the file is nice if you have a vice.. the back pull has no pressure.. it saves a little time on each stroke when you leave the file on the tooth for the back stroke.. It all adds up at the end of the day, week, month, year, career..


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 1, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> two hands on the file is nice if you have a vice.. the back pull has no pressure.. it saves a little time on each stroke when you leave the file on the tooth for the back stroke.. It all adds up at the end of the day, week, month, year, career..



It all adds up to a lot of wasted files, is what it adds up to. 

Lol, worst backwards file dragger ever!! Priceless instructional value here! :msp_tongue:


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 1, 2012)

spoken like a true dumbazz! You think you know so much... its all a dream


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd watch the vid but I've been filing since birth so........lol.

It always amazes me how many can't file a saw worth a darn. I'm always putting down 2 strokes here or 3 strokes there just to tune it up. The next guy just pushes harder and burns on the equipment.

The other classic is just because you can file well, everyone wants you to file all there saws and gaffs too. Maybe some just can't see well enough to be reallly good at it.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 1, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> spoken like a true dumbazz! You think you know so much... its all a dream



Strike a nerve, did I?? Lol.

If you got into my files and started with that action, I'd take the file away and make you go stand in the corner. Just saying.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 1, 2012)

Crap, now I've got to watch the vid.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 1, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Strike a nerve, did I?? Lol.
> 
> If you got into my files and started with that action, I'd take the file away and make you go stand in the corner. Just saying.



It's true. He made me wear the dunce cap too! I've since mended my ways.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 1, 2012)

Just watched it. The price of files is cheap compared to lost production, get it done and get back to cutting.

When falling the chaired tree, it's important to note the force the falled tree is placing on the remaining trunk and the intergrity of the connection point. You may push on that trunk and have the broken piece come straight down while the trunk goes over, putting you in the strike zone.

Many chaired woods trees have a certain amount of force pushing straight back, especially if the top is jammed up against another tree, stump, etc.. or layed into some loaded up spring poles. If this is the case the face cut should be 45've to the rear instead of 90'd to the side.

Going into the top of the tree and relieving any preasure first is a good option too. This keeps you from having to work under an unpredicatable stem, especially if someone isn't super mobil or experienced. Watch those spring poles under the top though!

Thinking out loud here, nice vid Murph.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 1, 2012)

Vice mounted on chipper makes life sweet.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 1, 2012)

Nailsbeats said:


> Just watched it. The price of files is cheap compared to lost production, get it done and get back to cutting.



True. But it only took me 3-4 sharpenings using the lift technique to get just as fast and smooth as I had been with the backdrag version. No point in back dragging.


----------



## Big L (Apr 1, 2012)

Nailsbeats said:


> The other classic is just because you can file well, everyone wants you to file all there saws and gaffs too. *Maybe some just can't see well enough to be reallly good at it.*



The eyesight factor is huge imo ... even with glasses on I still can't see the cut well without a magnifying glass! :bang:


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 1, 2012)

Nailsbeats said:


> Just watched it. The price of files is cheap compared to lost production, get it done and get back to cutting.
> 
> When falling the chaired tree, it's important to note the force the falled tree is placing on the remaining trunk and the intergrity of the connection point. You may push on that trunk and have the broken piece come straight down while the trunk goes over, putting you in the strike zone.
> 
> ...



All good points.. not mcuh of an issue on this one, but definitely lots to keep in mind... That's another reason I like to pull with equipment... in tricky situations it allows you to leave a lot more hinge, so you know the tree isn't going to move til it gets pulled on, and you'll be well out of the danger zone by then..

like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8wZHaB5J6o


ps.. I need reading glasses to sharpen a saw these days too!


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Vice mounted on chipper makes life sweet.



damn ...looking smart and dumb in the same pict lol

That is a terrible filing vid. No leverage and that back dragging....uggh. If those teeth are all burred you got to have leverage and the bar secured. Me, I am gonna jam the bar in a crotch of something or run a light cut in a log and settle it in there.

I try to never sharpen a saw on a job tho. Gives a bit of amateurism imo. Bring some extras or do your job the night before. Don't let idiots run the saws.


----------



## Treetom (Apr 3, 2012)

Daniel, 

I was taught that files, particularly the fine chainsaw type, don't sharpen on the pull stroke. It _appears_ you're dragging across the cutter which actually dulls the file and wears it out more quickly. Only the push stroke actually sharpens the cutter. Just sayin'. Take care, Treetom.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 3, 2012)

Interesting method you got there, not so much my liking but if it works well sure its all yours. I worked with a bloke who cradled the saw in his crossed legs and filed it upright offset to his body, twas amazing looked like he was practising yoga not chain filing. 

When no vice I brace the saw bar tip in the utes tray tail gate and file away works ok can take off some paint but


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 4, 2012)

That was a good vid Murph showing the improper way to sharpen a chain. I don't know how a saw could even begin to cut good by the way your a showing how to file a chain.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 4, 2012)

treevet said:


> Don't let idiots run the saws.



or sharpen them!


----------



## tree md (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I filed a chain on the job. I used to do it but it just drives me crazy to have to sit around filing a chain or worse, watching someone else do it while there is zero production going on... I am just anal like that.

I keep plenty of spare chains in my saw box but really, I usually just grab another saw unless it is a 660 cut or something like that... I still carry files in my saw box for emergencies but to tell the truth, I have all but quit filing... Just so much quicker to throw it on the bench grinder at the shop and give the cutters a light tap. I have at least 3 spare chains for all of my saws...


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 5, 2012)

Treetom said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I was taught that files, particularly the fine chainsaw type, don't sharpen on the pull stroke. It _appears_ you're dragging across the cutter which actually dulls the file and wears it out more quickly. Only the push stroke actually sharpens the cutter. Just sayin'. Take care, Treetom.


Of course they don't sharpen on the pull stroke.. The back stroke is not intended to sharpen, and there is no pressure on the file during the backstroke. Please site your source for stating the backdrag dulls the file.. I have not noticed this..


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 5, 2012)

Ax-man said:


> That was a good vid Murph showing the improper way to sharpen a chain. I don't know how a saw could even begin to cut good by the way your a showing how to file a chain.



STOP acting like you know what you're talking about.. That goes for Rickey too.. Hey Rick.. if you want to see an idiot in action.. just watch the one with the guy that puts so much pull on the line that the saw pinches in the notch cut, and then he cracks the tree before the hinge goes.. As if that's not stupid enough, then the guy goes and puts the video up on youtube to show that he can drop a tree through an opening in a fence..


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 5, 2012)

opcorn: ....


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 5, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> STOP acting like you know what you're talking about.. That goes for Rickey too.. Hey Rick.. if you want to see an idiot in action.. just watch the one with the guy that puts so much pull on the line that the saw pinches in the notch cut, and then he cracks the tree before the hinge goes.. As if that's not stupid enough, then the guy goes and puts the video up on youtube to show that he can drop a tree through an opening in a fence..



Did it not go where it was suppost to? Clown. Your the biggest laughing stock on both sites. Why is that? Clown Who shakes a woman's hand like that....really? Goof! Maybe if you did some work you could build up your tiny arms. Little different when you can't even sharpen a saw properly.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 5, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Did it not go where it was suppost to? Clown. Your the biggest laughing stock on both sites. Why is that? Clown Who shakes a woman's hand like that....really? Goof! Maybe if you did some work you could build up your tiny arms. Little different when you can't even sharpen a saw properly.



You are too ignorant to understand how dangerous that was, especially on ash... as such you have no business critiquing anything I do...


----------



## limbwalker54 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll be offering tailgate chainsaw sharpening services next time I am up in Wayne, Dan.....
$.50 a tooth.

Hehe, just kidding...but this thread sure has gone farther than I thought.opcorn:


----------



## bootboy (Apr 5, 2012)

I can understand the tendency to want to back drag. When I first started filing, it was easier to keep your angle. With a file guide, I still pull my file back but I will back the file off of the edge so no part of the file is in contact with the cutter. Just the file guide sliding on top of the raker and the cutter. I've noticed that when I do it this way my files seem to last longer.

When I square file (no guide) I will pseudo back drag but only the weight of the file keeps it in contact. I'll let go with the rest of my fingers and only keep my middle finger and thumb on the file handle.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 6, 2012)

There you go Fool even the youngen's aren't learnin from ya! Clown, guess what let me know when your in my neck of the woods and I'll show up forsure. Niagara Falls or do you have a nother spot where I can show you whats up Clown. Guess what this is the guy that will meet up with you;I ll meet with you and show you whats up..


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 6, 2012)

Just look at the avatar from ********. HOW PATHETIC IS THAT...F%#in Clown... Tell me When....GOOF"""'"'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''',,


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol.. EXTREME file back dragging!! 

I love this place...


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 6, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> STOP acting like you know what you're talking about..
> 
> What is the matter?? I must have ruffled your feathers a little bit. Is that it??? Besides, how do you know if I know what I am talking about or not. It doesn't seem to matter what I or anyone else on this site says you are doing everything right and the rest of us are doing things wrong.
> 
> Go back and look at the video. You have one close up shot of your filing , you are not even hitting the the top plate of the cutter. There are other things I could point out besides the back dragging of the file but I am not going to get into it because no matter what I say or anyone else says your going to say we are wrong.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 6, 2012)

*You arbo's are funny.*

You even argue differently than loggers. You could teach my 10 year old niece a thing or two about insecure cattiness.
:chatter:
:msp_tongue:


----------



## newsawtooth (Apr 7, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> You could teach my 10 year old niece a thing or two about insecure cattiness.
> :chatter:
> :msp_tongue:



Why? What did she say? Has she been talking about us behind our backs? She is so not invited to our next jamboree.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 7, 2012)

That video was unusually painful to watch and for the 1st time listen too as well , The sound of that file being drug across that cutter backwards just gives me the chills and wanna hold my ears , but anymore thats becoming the norm for A MURPHABLE VIDEO :wink2:


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 10, 2012)

OK I confess I haven't watched the video, being out in the boonies means that even with DSL you still have to be particular about what you want to watch. 

That said, I don't file anymore, I use a dremel with the chainsharp attachment. probably costs a tiny bit more than files but not much and for me anyway a LOT faster. If you use saws a lot, you really owe it to yourself to invest $30 for a dremel and the "chainsharp" attachment, IMHO. 

Also, if you still use a file get a piece of PVC pipe and glue a cap on one end and fill it with baseball diamond marking lime, or carpenter chalk-line chalk, and dip your file in that. Put another cap on the other end of the tube when you are done. The file cuts better/faster and lasts longer.


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jun 20, 2012)

back dragging is negligible. if it hurts your ears that bad, i don't even know how u run a saw lol. i "back drag" every time i file, never hurt any files i ever used. its sillyness to even rag on a guy for his particular way of filing. does it work? looks like it. Also for u guys that don't even file anymore cause you want production production production baaaah. its part of the job to maintain your equipment and touch it up during the day to keep that saw blazing. not take 10 minutes to change a chain out when u could have gave it a rub and off u go. we all have ego's, apparently some bigger then others lmao. We are all part of the same team, we're all bushmen, lets have a beer and watch duck dynasty lol


----------

